# PCD live - The Greenville Marriot



## DavidM1975 (Dec 13, 2012)

We have arrived! The car delivery is taking place tomorrow. I never really saw any photos of the Greenville Marriot and the hotel makes a really nice first impression when you walk in. Here it is:


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

Have fun! I'll be doing this in late July/early August


----------



## DavidM1975 (Dec 13, 2012)

Also, we were wondering about the food at the Marriot as there were several reports posted here before indicating it's not very good. I decided to have the pear and blue salad and Mahi Mahi. My buddy had the salad and the filet. Both meals were completely fine. No complaints at all. Now we're off to breakfast and to start the PCD experience!


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

What happened to the live posting


----------



## DavidM1975 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry, got so sucked into the events of the day there was just no way to post live! I'll post a report with a video soon. In general - an amazing day and super cool overal experience!


----------



## DavidM1975 (Dec 13, 2012)

One of the shots from the end of tge day:


----------



## DavidM1975 (Dec 13, 2012)

And another angle at the same location in front of the Zentrum Museum:


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking forward to your report. What type of filter/processing did you do on that first photo. Love the look of that one.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

DDGator said:


> Looking forward to your report. What type of filter/processing did you do on that first photo. Love the look of that one.


Black clouds is usually a sign of HDR processing of some type. I'm guessing its just a filter and not actual multiple shots combined in post. Not my style, but it certainly creates a dramatic image.


----------



## DavidM1975 (Dec 13, 2012)

iPhone hdr + snapseed! The snapseed's "drama" filter is pretty cool for processing images with cloudy skies.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

DavidM1975 said:


> iPhone hdr + snapseed! The snapseed's "drama" filter is pretty cool for processing images with cloudy skies.


I agree. The first one looks great !


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

DavidM1975 said:


> One of the shots from the end of tge day:


Awesome shot! Glad you enjoyed your time at PCD. I know I enjoyed mine!


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Downtown Greenville !*



DavidM1975 said:


> We have arrived! The car delivery is taking place tomorrow. I never really saw any photos of the Greenville Marriot and the hotel makes a really nice first impression when you walk in. Here it is:


We had a fabulous time @ our PCD in October . My wife & I spent an afternoon in downtown
Greenville . Lots of fun restaurants shops to peruse. Sorry to hear the Factory Tour will not 
Be available from late April to Summer of 2014. :thumbdwn:
That was one of the highlights of our PCD day . Of course , the driving portion was off the hook too . The track portion & Skid Pad were an E Ticket. :bigpimp: We recommend The PCD Experience to anyone who can fit it into their schedules. . Your pictures brought back great 
Memories from last October :thumbup: We drove back to San Diego , over 3200 miles in 12 days. I did all the driving , & my Wife was the Navigator .:angel:


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice is that hospitality in Greenville!


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

SD330i said:


> The track portion & Skid Pad were an E Ticket. :bigpimp:


"E ticket"?? Haven't heard that one in a while (and I live in Orlando)!


----------

